# How do I get them to NOT run away??



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

I was at the dog beach this Friday to see if I could get Winston and Maizee to go in the ocean.

Winston likes water but was kind of afraid of the waves. He got used to it though, and thoroughly enjoyed the time in the water.

Maizee on the other hand, refused to go in, and sat behind me. Whenever the water got close she jumped on my back.

Many people were there with there dogs and let them off leash. I am hesitant to do that because Winston doesn't listen very well to me and the beach isn't enclosed.

Maizee does listen - at home. So I am not sure if she would come back, but I feel more confident that she would then Winston would.

How do I teach them that they need to come back? I know if they run away that I shouldnt run after them, but run away from them so that they will chase me, but I want to have dogs that listen to me. 

Help.. I feel so dumb when I go to the beach and everyone has their dog off leash, whereas mine are on leash, more for their safety.

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

winstonandmaizeesmommy said:


> I was at the dog beach this Friday to see if I could get Winston and Maizee to go in the ocean.
> 
> Winston likes water but was kind of afraid of the waves. He got used to it though, and thoroughly enjoyed the time in the water.
> 
> ...


Don't feel dumb!!! Keep them on leash - you'd feel worse if something were to happen. There are some trainers on here and hopefully one of them will share some tips. One thing I do when I am unsure if a dog has a good recall is use a 50 ft. lunge line or trainer check cord. That way if they do take off - you have a chance of stepping on that rope. You can use one of those as you practice your recall - wish I had a beach to practice with my dogs!!! Sounds so wonderful!!!

Good luck!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Don't feel dumb!!! Keep them on leash - you'd feel worse if something were to happen. There are some trainers on here and hopefully one of them will share some tips. One thing I do when I am unsure if a dog has a good recall is use a 50 ft. lunge line or trainer check cord. That way if they do take off - you have a chance of stepping on that rope. You can use one of those as you practice your recall - wish I had a beach to practice with my dogs!!! Sounds so wonderful!!!
> 
> Good luck!


I do the same except that I only allow 25 ft. To work on recall with the dog you let him have the lead out as far as to when he isn;t paying you any attention (forgets he ison lead) then call him if he doesn;t come then keep calling him as you reael him in like a fish then praise him. Save generous praise and treats for when he comes back on hsi own. 

Once you feel comfortable with his recall ability then add obstacles for him like something fun a neighbor or anything to distract him on recall and see how he does. When you feel that he does this 100 percent with distractions then and only then would I let him off lead in public.

Hooch


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I've been working on this with my two and all I can say is NEVER feel bad about keeping them on lead if you're not sure, especially if it's a new place. I can say I probably have a 90% recall with Sadie off leash, with distractions. BUT last month at the beach (this was their 4th trip to the ocean) I let her off for the first time, the beach was empty, no people. It was grand! She ran, she swam, she rolled, she came each time I called..
UNTIL the 3 pelicans swooped over the waves about 10 feet from shore, then it was bye-bye Sadie, swimming out to sea. I nearly puked, So I leashed up Loocie and ran up the beach AWAY from her. She did turn around then and swim in. That was it, no more this trip.
One thing to try as you work with 'off leash' to keep your dogs focused on you, is to play hide 'n' seek with them. They get real watchful if they turn to check in with you and you've disappeared!


----------

